# Britney Spears Fragrances - ALL



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 16, 2006)

I totally laughed at the name.. because it couldn't be further from the truth.  I liked her first perfume, but the second one must have been made for the younger generation..  I wonder if this one will be better.


----------



## luminious (Mar 16, 2006)

i didnt know another one was coming out.. when will it be in stores?


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Mar 16, 2006)

Im with luminious... I admit I loved the first....I couolnd't get up the guts to buy it however.


----------



## User34 (Mar 16, 2006)

I didn't really like the first one. Fantasy ( 2nd I believe) is one of my favs. 
I didn't hear about this new one though. But the name sure is Ironic. =)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 16, 2006)

It comes out March 31... its also a limited edition.. this is what she wrote..
"I'm very excited about my new, sexy limited edition scent, In Control. It's a new twist on my best-selling fragrance, Curious, but with added touches of crème brulé and midnight orchid that make it so sensual and exotic. It's completely addictive!"


----------



## Regina (Mar 21, 2006)

Who is britney kidding? Curious is best-selling?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I literally gagged when I had a whiff of it at the dept store.


----------



## luminious (Mar 29, 2006)

i love curious and i ordered this today also. i love the bottle since black and pink are my favorite colors.


----------



## vixengirl (Mar 29, 2006)

I have not smelled it yet... but I just disliked the 2nd one...  and the first one was not to good also...

I don't know why but BS and JLO... I just can't like the smell... even if I try very hard


----------



## MACreation (Apr 5, 2006)

*Britney Spears IN CONTOL new perfume?*

anyone see this on sephora? i wonder what it's like? i loved curious & fantasy


----------



## luminious (Apr 5, 2006)

mine should be here in a few days. i bought it for the bottle, but havent smelled it yet


----------



## luminious (Apr 6, 2006)

it came in today. smells really good.. kinda of vanilla like.


----------



## MACreation (Apr 6, 2006)

yumm...i love vanilla 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..i wonder why it's LE? I bet it would sell well if it was commercialized like her others.


----------



## Skittlebrew (Apr 7, 2006)

I haven't smelled it yet, but it is suppossed to smell like creme brulee.


----------



## samila18 (Apr 18, 2006)

I think it smells like Fantasy, but more subdued


----------



## Nightshayde (Apr 19, 2006)

Britney always manages to put scents in her perfumes that are immediate no-nos for me, they usually equal instant headache.  I preferred curious to fantasy, but the magnolia scent still can sometimes make me feel ill.


----------



## Pushpa (Apr 19, 2006)

imo her scents smell like overpriced calgon body sprays but thats her target market so w/e

her packaging is boss but i think the bottles and her name sell her scents because the are so dressed up and she is famous

i love sjp fragrance though so i am not saying celebs can't make something wonderful


----------



## Smiley Face (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm dying to try this but I don't think it comes out here in Australia till June. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone know if it comes in a smaller size? I've only seen the 3.3 oz bottles.


----------



## luminious (Apr 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Smiley Face* 
_I'm dying to try this but I don't think it comes out here in Australia till June. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone know if it comes in a smaller size? I've only seen the 3.3 oz bottles._

 
Only comes in one size.


----------



## Smiley Face (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks Luminious.


----------



## TM26 (Apr 23, 2006)

I didn't like her first one at all, but I love Fantasy, This one sounds like it may be up my alley to.


----------



## kalikutes (Jul 8, 2006)

i think the first one smelled horrible!!!! 
yeah let me buy a perfume that smells like i've been sitting in laundry detergent all day!!!
no freakin thanks!
i think she went good with the second one. i would buy it cause i love scents like that. my favorite perfume is amor amor by cacharel so anything along those lines i like. 
but i have yet to smell her "in control"


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Regina* 

 
_Who is britney kidding? Curious is best-selling?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I literally gagged when I had a whiff of it at the dept store._

 
It reminded me of this old woman who used to babysit me when I was 5.. I cant stand it.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 20, 2006)

i dont rememder which one i think it's the second one that i like lil pink bottle smells like candy my friend had it in her bathroom and i got a sniff and thought ummm smells good


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 20, 2006)

Umm, I would be afraid of smelling like something that is attractive to Kevin Federline! Ekkkks!


----------



## juli (Oct 20, 2006)

I just got mine.. bought it w.o trying it in the store or anything.  Sprayed it once and I am not sure if I like it or hate it.  It really smells like her second one Fantasy...  I dunno what to do with it...


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 20, 2007)

I smelt this the other day at Macy's and was really surprised that I liked it. So, I sprayed some on a little card and put it in my purse and have been craving the scent since then. I just went back to Macy's and sprayed it on myself and now I have to have it and jsut bid on a bottle on e-bay. Anyone else wear and love this scent?


----------



## Holly (Apr 20, 2007)

*Re: Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy*

I love this scent! Unfortunately I have like over 14 perfumes though, so Ive put myself on a perfume ban :sob:


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy*

^^I'm on a ban too!! Lol!!  But I was pleasantly surprised by this fragrance.  It reminded me of blueberries--in a GOOD way.  I would get it.  Plus, the color of the bottle is soooo gorgeous.


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy*

i LOVE it!!!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy*

I like the Britney Spears perfumes except Curious.


----------



## amelia.jayde (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy*

i love that perfume, i love fantasy too. they're my favorites. <3 i don't like that in control curious one, though.


----------



## Bernadette (Apr 23, 2007)

*Re: Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy*

So I broke down and ordered a bottle off of e-bay. I got the large 3.3oz. bottle for $45, it retails for $54ish. I can't wait until it comes!


----------



## laura-doll (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy*

i bought a bottle of midnight fantasy 2day
and
i cant stop sniffin it LOOOL
its such a nice smelllll
i even sprayed a lil on my hand and wiped it on my lil chihuahua
so she smells nice LOOOOOL


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy*

this is the only BS perfume I'm not too in love with, its alright but I swear I get grape koolaid from it....probably just my body chemistry.


----------



## rockjr1984 (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Britney's new Perfume "In Control"*

I liked this one, but definitly not the packaging, the atomizer fell off maybe the second time I used it....


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy*

Mmmmmmmmmmmmm I love this perfume. I havent picked it up yet but this is definitely on the list. I think it would make a nice spring/summer fragrance and it reminds me of blueberries as well (not too over powering). I am a fan of Britney's perfumes (except Believe)


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Britney's new Perfume "In Control"*

I don't really like it. Britneys perfumes aren't really good except Fantasy.


----------



## AllisonWeaver (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy*

I love this perfume!

For the girls who aren't purchasing it because you already own a lot of perfume, have you considered purchasing the tiny bottle (the kind meant for traveling, they're the smallest possible amount you can get and still have it be in the bottle rather than a tube) when it comes out? It takes a while for them to come out in the small bottle, but it's some thing I really wish I'd done, rather than purchasing large bottles of so many fragrances! I know I'll never use them all, and it makes me sad because I've wasted a lot of money on them!


----------



## _su (May 28, 2008)

*Re: Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy*

I've already gone through two of the large bottles in less than a year.

I'm addicted.

I think my nose/mind is used to the smell, so I overdo it a lot.... and waste it... but by golly, I just can't get enough of it! And I hate all her other perfumes!

If you think that ebay steal was impressive.... check your local TJMAXX store. They get the 1.7 bottles for $20


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy*

I love this fragrance too!  It's lovely!  It me reminds me of blackberries and vanilla actually.  It's so fresh and summery.


----------



## xsnowwhite (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy*

I like it and I bought a little gift set of it. It smells really good but it isn't a fave of mine and since I have like 8 perfumes I rarely wear it.


----------



## glam8babe (May 31, 2008)

*Re: Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy*

i LOVEEEEEEEE this
i bought it last year at the aiport and it reminds me of my hols.. its so summery and fruity, abit too sweet for the winter time but PERFECT for summer
i also like it much better than the normal fantasy one


----------



## revinn (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Britney's new Perfume "In Control"*

I love this scent. It's extremely subtle to me, very warm and sexy. I wear it to school quite often because you can't smell it unless you're very close to me, or if I swing my hair near someone ( I spray it in my hair because it holds scent for longer, and because I like that when my hair moves, fragrance is released). While nothing can beat Fantasy in my mind, this is a close second. I like Midnight Fantasy as well, even though it makes me a little sick after a while.


----------



## lil miss cheeky (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy*

love it .. so yummy


----------



## ~Coco~ (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy*

I actually am wearing it right now.  My hubby adores it. I love it, in the opening it reminds me of bazooka bubble gum!  So funny!


----------



## Tinkerbell_dk (Dec 23, 2008)

*Britney Spears Hidden Fantasy*

Hello eyeryone.

Does anybody know when Britney´s new perfume will be out? 

And who´s getting it?????

Luna Isabella


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Britney Spears Hidden Fantasy*

Theres another one???


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy*

I love this too!! I didnt think I would like it, but was really surprised with it!! I also love love Fantasy, I have them both


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Britney's new Perfume "In Control"*

This never really caught me like Fantasy or Midnight Fantasy, I may go back for another try... I didnt dislike it, I just didnt love it either.


----------



## kiss (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Britney Spears Hidden Fantasy*

Yeah, it's in the same bottle shape as Fantasy except it's red. I own 2 of britney spears perfume and I honestly feel her perfumes are of cheap quality compared to my others.


----------



## panda0410 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Britney Spears Hidden Fantasy*

Thanks for that!! I will have to have a look out for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have two of hers as well, Fantasy and Midnight Fantasy, and I LOVE them both! I also own other high end perfumes though - Gucci by Gucci, Rush2 by Gucci, Givenchy Simply Irresistable, there are others.....I love them equally and I dont find any difference in quality.... just that some of the other perfumes I own just arent as sweet smelling


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy*

I have it, I bought it from work cause they have it on sale.
The tester smelled great but my bottle smells disgusting, I get notes of fruit and vanilla but mainly just lemon pledge, but it's probably just my body chemestry.
Seriously it makes me feel sick.


----------



## LadyRed (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: Britney Spears Hidden Fantasy*

I tried this out at Khol's and thought the orange note was too strong.


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: Britney Spears Hidden Fantasy*

i have curious and it is alright.. i think the quality was not bad for the money (i got mine really cheap at kohls).  i do like some of her other ones, though.


----------



## ny love (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy*

Smells like cotton candy, I like it but it's too heavy for me sometimes...


----------



## slowdownbaby (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Britney Spears Midnight Fantasy*

When I'm wearing any Fantasy fragrance from Britney everybody compliments, plus it has a HUGE staying power 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I just ended a bottle of it, I'm going to buy some more next month 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's worth it.


----------



## ..kels* (Oct 30, 2009)

Okay, so I know I'm a little late on this one.. but I just discovered it today. Anyone tried it yet? Thoughts?


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Britney Spears Circus Fantasy*

Actually I did tried this fragrance during one of her concerts here in NYC and the opening notes smell a bit flowery and orangy but the drydown is really good. It lasts a little while too. Ima see if I get a bottle of this real soon but before I make my final decision I'm gonna test it out again.


----------



## sierrao (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Britney Spears Circus Fantasy*

omg how many more fantasys is she going to come out with! lol dont get me wrong i love the first one. but seriously do we really need 4 kinds? i should just collect them all cuz there in really cute bottles lol


----------



## kiss (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Britney Spears Circus Fantasy*

It smells like a cheap sweet perfume. Not as bad as Paris Hiltons mermaid one though! ugh.


----------



## Ggxox (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Britney Spears Circus Fantasy*

She needs to move on from the fantasy bottle! For any UK'ers there's a competition to win this and other Britney stuff. Online Beauty and Health Shop - Superdrug.

xoxo


----------



## nursie (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Britney Spears Circus Fantasy*

i had a sample page out of a magazine of it and thought it just smelled so nice and clean. so when i found a tester in Kohl's i sprayed some on my wrists and neck. the scent did last several hours (which i like), but it was heavy on the citrus note, which i don't care for. overall it is nice, but not for me.


----------



## BEA2LS (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: Britney Spears Circus Fantasy*

i agree they all do look alike but i do like a lot of them. i am not sure if this one sounds like my kind of thing but i'll test it out.


----------



## splendid_prince (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Britney Spears Circus Fantasy*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kiss* 

 
_It smells like a cheap sweet perfume. Not as bad as Paris Hiltons mermaid one though! ugh._

 
Exactly! I smelled it in passing and thought it was way too sweet...and I love sweet smells.


----------



## panda0410 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Britney Spears Circus Fantasy*

I just got this and really like it!!! The opening is a little harsh and I must admit if I had to buy based on first smell it would be a no sale. If you wait for the drydown and the rest of the heart and base to come through you'll find its a soft gentle perfume, it really doesnt smell "cheap" though its definitely not a sophisticated perfume but I rather like it!! I swapped for one on MUA actually but I'm going back to buy the 100ml bottle, this perfume sits really nicely on me and for me is a keeper


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

*Re: Britney Spears Circus Fantasy*

I usually love all the Britney perfumes but I really didn't like this...it was too strong for me and smelled like bug spray.


----------



## shimmercoconut (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Britney Spears Circus Fantasy*

I absolutely adore the original fantasy and i like the limey smell of midnight fantasy, so i cannot wait to try this. Her perfumes are my fave out of the celebs


----------



## MzzRach (May 4, 2010)

*merged multiple Britney Spears frangrance threads*


----------



## Aijuswhanakno (Sep 16, 2010)

Curious is amazing, but that circus one is SO GROSS!  I hope I get to see this one soon.


----------



## Aelya (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm so addicted to her fragances ! I think I have all expect the new one " Radiance " I'm gonna buy it soon ! My favourite is Midnight Fantasy ! The price are so perfect, I found it 10€ in French's store ( I think it's something like 13$ ) so it's very cool. Everybody says that I smell so good and ask me what is my fragrances. Well, when I said it's from Britney Spears, they laught... But I don't care. One of my favourites fragrances !


----------



## maizelem (Nov 16, 2010)

A must have!


----------



## kiss (Nov 17, 2010)

I started using my in control perfume again and I love it for the very, barely there subtle dry down scent. The initial smell that's supposed to last dissipitates quite quickly like in every BS perfume.  I sprayed midnight fantasy on my wrist when I saw it on the sale rack at shoppers forgetting that I already tried it long ago and the scent dissapeared within 10 minutes literally.


----------



## xsparrow (Mar 12, 2012)

Curious is my all time favourite. Very light and spring like. The bottle is a bit of a nuisance though!


----------



## ladyjamire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love all of Britneys perfumes i have them all. But i love sweet smells etc. Her new ones the Fantasy remix the naughty one is amazing one of my favorites now and my two top perfumes are Midnight Fantasy and Curious In Control. They smell so so good


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 8, 2014)

curious used to be my number 1 perfume! i still love it and use it when i want a really light clean smell. there was one in a black bottle i smelled at kohl's that was really nice but i don't remember what it was called, but i do want the island fantasy in the green bottle. to die for!


----------



## suciarubia (Jan 30, 2015)

On my second bottle of Fantasy. Havent tried any of the others, though


----------



## Erica53094 (Jun 5, 2015)

Curious is ratchet. Smells like awful cleaning products. But do love Curious and I swear BS has the best perfume bottles!


----------



## Dadale (Mar 2, 2016)

_Midnight Fantasy _is best perfume from her


----------



## SoarAhead (Jan 29, 2019)

It can't be that bad.


----------

